# Cost-effective grub control for large(r) property



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

All,
Can anyone recommend a cost-effective grub control product for a larger property? I've used the new GrubEx in the past, but the cost is greater than $200 picking it up from Lowes or Home Depot. Anything that's more affordable, possibly mail order? Looking for preventive treatment options.
Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Generic merit.


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

g-man said:


> Generic merit.


ANy good sources for this?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Google for Imidacloprid

A quick search found this one. Around 20oz/acre. So $25 if you buy the smallest container, but cheaper if you get the gallon.

https://www.domyown.com/prime-source-imidacloprid-2f-ti-p-12208.html?v=1&gclid=CjwKCAjw7e_0BRB7EiwAlH-goC1qG78MKhi5hKwBn_XL6JjlPfXO0Bw6UDQ6Y0cCScsd_AKTEIRdEhoCNbwQAvD_BwE

Site one or local place should have it too and in granular if you prefer that method.


----------

